# Funktionsplan Beispiel



## stego (18 September 2012)

Hi, habe leider keinerlei Ahnung von der SPS-Programmierung, muss aber für die Uni den Funktionsplan verstanden haben.
Folgendes: Ein Ventil soll von 3 Schaltstellen angeschaltet (1) oder abgeschaltet (0) werden können. Die 3 Schalter mit der Adress E1, E2 und E3 und das Ventil die Adresse A4.
Wie sähe da so ein Funktionsplan aus? 
Denke und Hoffe das ist relativ trivial. 

Viele Dank schonmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 September 2012)

Hausaufgabenerledigung gibt es hier nicht!!!! Hausaufgabenhilfe sehr wohl.... also .. wo hakt es genau ?


----------



## Sinix (18 September 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hausaufgabenerledigung gibt es hier nicht!!!! Hausaufgabenhilfe sehr wohl....



ROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAO:sm24ROFLMAOROFLMAO


----------



## stego (18 September 2012)

1. Ist es keine Hausaufgabe
2. Hab ich absolut keine Ahnung wie so ein Funktionsplan aussieht da es auch an Beispielen mangelt. Es wäre also schön wenn sich einer Erbahmen könnte und mir sagen kann wie sowas geht.

Ich habe ja 3 Eingänge die jeweils überprüft werden müssen ob einer auf der Stellung 1 (=An) steht um den Ausgang auch auf 1 (=An zu schalten) Nur wie stelle ich das dar, da ich ja jeweils nur 2 Eingänge überprüfen kann??


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 September 2012)

OK.... also..... wieso kannst du nur 2 Eingänge überprüfen ?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 September 2012)

und hier noch etwas Lesestoff LINK


----------



## stego (18 September 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> OK.... also..... wieso kannst du nur 2 Eingänge überprüfen ?


 Hab' ich so gedacht weil auf jeder Abbildung nur 2 Eingänge waren. 

Also wäre die Lösung so wie hier http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3017/84msuak8_png.htm nur mit den Eingängen E1, E2 und E3?


Und danke für den Link.


----------



## Sinix (18 September 2012)

stego schrieb:


> : Ein Ventil soll von 3 Schaltstellen angeschaltet (1) oder abgeschaltet (0) werden können.
> 
> ...
> Denke und Hoffe das ist relativ trivial.



Mmmmh das ist dann nicht so ganz trivial. Denk mal an ein Treppenhaus. Du schaltest oben das Licht ein und willst es unten wieder ausschalten.
Das funktioniert mit einer einfacher "ODER" Verknüpfung nicht!
Lernübung: Welche Logik steckt hinter solch einem Verhalten 
A) speichernd 
B) nicht speichernd


----------



## stego (18 September 2012)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Mmmmh das ist dann nicht so ganz trivial. Denk mal an ein Treppenhaus. Du schaltest oben das Licht ein und willst es unten wieder ausschalten.
> Das funktioniert mit einer einfacher "ODER" Verknüpfung nicht!
> Lernübung: Welche Logik steckt hinter solch einem Verhalten
> A) speichernd
> B) nicht speichernd



Als Angabe dahinter steht noch (wechselschatungsverhalten von drei Schaltstellen aus). Das hatte ich vergessen. Und es werden einpolige Schalter verwendet. Hier mal die Aufgabe:
http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3017/rkvquolc_png.htm


----------



## rheumakay (18 September 2012)

..da sieht man mal was unsere zukünftigen Dipl.Ing (und spätere Vorgesetzte)so drauf haben
..mach mir den Guttenberg

beachte mal Mäuseklaviers Tip !


----------



## MSB (18 September 2012)

Also zunächst mal solltest du klären welcher Typus "Funktionsplan" gemeint ist,
beim lesen deines Eingangsposts würde ich ziemlich eindeutig darauf: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GRAFCET schließen wollen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## nade (18 September 2012)

Das schreit nach Treppenhausschalter und boelscher Algebra.
Sind die Schalter Rastend, oder Tastend?
Soll die Kühlmittelpumpe nur bei Betätigung laufen, oder auch bis zur nächsten Schalthandlung?
Fasse dies mal in einen Text. Schalter 1, und Schalter 2 nicht, und Schalter 3 nicht,...................................
Dan die Boelschen Symbole in diese Mathematische Formel einsetzen und zack.
Ach ja SuFu und Google sind deine Freunde bei der Aufgabenbewältigung.


----------



## stego (18 September 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Also zunächst mal solltest du klären welcher Typus "Funktionsplan" gemeint ist,
> beim lesen deines Eingangsposts würde ich ziemlich eindeutig darauf: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GRAFCET schließen wollen.
> 
> Mfg
> Manuel



Haben nur als grafische Verfahren kurz den Kontaktplan, (KOP), Funktionsplan (FUP) spwoe Ablaufsprache (AS) besprochen. War nur ein sehr kleines Thema in einer Vorlesung.

Naja wie dem auch sei, die Aufgabe sollte analog zu lösen sein.
http://www.sps-lehrgang.de/tankentleerung/
http://www.sps-lehrgang.de/loesung-tankentleerung/

Und wie sieht's bei der Aufgabe aus?



Motor ein für: (S1 und nicht S2 oder S3 und nicht S4) und nicht S5?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 September 2012)

stego schrieb:


> Haben nur als grafische Verfahren kurz den Kontaktplan, (KOP), Funktionsplan (FUP) spwoe Ablaufsprache (AS) besprochen. War nur ein sehr kleines Thema in einer Vorlesung.
> 
> Naja wie dem auch sei, die Aufgabe sollte analog zu lösen sein.
> http://www.sps-lehrgang.de/tankentleerung/
> ...




Ich möchte zu dieser erweiterten Fragestellung noch einmal auf den Beitrag #2 von
den sehr geehrten User Lipperlandstern hinweisen. Wenn du in der Vorlesung geschlafen
hast oder als Studierender nicht in der Lage bist etwas weiter zu erarbeiten, als es von 
anderen Lösen zu lassen, zweifel ich deinen Beruflichen Werdegang an. 

So wird das nichts...!



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hausaufgabenerledigung gibt es hier nicht!!!! Hausaufgabenhilfe sehr wohl.... also .. wo hakt es genau ?


----------



## stego (18 September 2012)

Ich bin in der Lage dazu, habe nur wichtigeres zu tun als mich mit einem Thema auseinanderzusetzen dass a) sowieso nur kurz angeschnitten wurde und b) nicht relevant für mein Studienziel ist. Mehr ist da nicht drin, es gibt wichtigere Sachen zu lernen. Villeicht verstehen das ja einige.

Wenn du mir nicht helfen willst lässt du es einfach, danke.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (18 September 2012)

stego schrieb:


> Und wie sieht's bei der Aufgabe aus?
> Anhang anzeigen 18326
> 
> 
> Motor ein für: (S1 und nicht S2 oder S3 und nicht S4) und nicht S5?



Ich würde mal behaupten genauso besch... (eiden) wie bei der ersten Aufgabe!
Ohne eigenen Ansatz kommst du hier nicht weit, du könntest es vielleicht mal unter:
www.hausaufgabenhilfe.de versuchen.
Dir wurden jetzt schon genügend quellen genannt, dich in die Thematik einzulesen,
aber das verweigerst du ja komplett.
Vielleicht denkst du daran, wenn du in der nächsten vorlesung wieder pennst... 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## rheumakay (18 September 2012)

nur um noch einen drauf zu setzen:
Zeig doch wenigstens was du bis jetzt aufs Papier gebracht hast.!!
Ich bin mir sicher , dass man dir dann weiter helfen wird.
Was nützt es dir denn, wenn du alles vorgekaut bekommst, der Lerneffekt ist doch dadurch viel größer (auch wenn die Sache bei dir nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt)


----------



## stego (18 September 2012)

Hab ich doch. 
Für die Aufgabe mit dem Förderband:
Motor ein für: (S1 und nicht S2 oder S3 und nicht S4) und nicht S5?

Aber hier sagt mir ja keiner WAS daran falsch ist. Nur DASS es falsch ist.


Naja habe die Lösung und habe es Anhand der Lösung verstanden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 September 2012)

stego schrieb:


> Hab ich doch.
> Für die Aufgabe mit dem Förderband:
> Motor ein für: (S1 und nicht S2 oder S3 und nicht S4) und nicht S5?
> 
> ...



Dein letzte Zeile habe ich nicht als Lössungsansatz erkannt, aber geh mal davon
aus das Startsignal soll gespeichert werden, der bediener soll nicht die ganze Zeit
den Finger drauf lassen.  Die Stopsignale sollen immer wirken und nicht in Verbindung
mit den jeweiligen Starttaster. 

Wenn du dir die Mühe Gemacht hättest, Endsprechend der Aufgabenstellung einen 
Funktionsplan aufzumalen könntest du erkennen das es so nicht funktioniert. 

Im übrigen find ich es schon dreist Faulheit damit zu begründen dass es für dein Studienziel
nicht relevant ist, warum wurde dir diesen die Aufgabe gestellt, Zeitvertreib deines Lehrers?


----------



## Blockmove (18 September 2012)

@stego

Da es für dein Studienziel nicht relevant ist, warum sollte es für uns relaevant sein dir zu helfen?

Ich kenne kaum ein Forum, in dem so fachkundig und auch geduldig geholfen wird, wie hier.
Einzige Bedingung ist, dass auch Einsatz und Lernwille vom Fragesteller kommen muss.

Von dir kommt nichts in dieser Hinsicht und dies lässt dann eben Rückschlüsse auf deine Haltung und Einstellung zu.
Und da niemand von uns jemand mit solch einer Einstellung als Kollgen will, wirst du kaum Hilfe bekommen.
Die meisten von uns sind schon lange im Job und haben genügend Erfahrungen gesammelt (Menschlich und Fachlich).

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## nade (18 September 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @stego
> 
> Da es für dein Studienziel nicht relevant ist, warum sollte es für uns relaevant sein dir zu helfen?
> 
> ...


Das trift es. Die Zeit in die SuFu und Google investiert, dann eine Lösungsidee... Anhand der hier geholfen werden könnte.
Nein es kommen Hinweise, aber auf dein erstes Problem kommt noch nicht einmal eine Lösungsvariante, die zum Helfen verwendbar ist.
Sorry. Steuerungstechnik ist nicht mein Hauptgebiet, aber hier tummeln sich ettliche, die auch Studiert haben, die dafür nicht ihre Physik (Haus)Aufgaben als nebensächlich abgetan haben, sondern sich damit beschäftigt hatten. Bei vielen gab es sowas wie Google und Foren noch nicht einmal. 
Also wenn es nicht relevant ist, kannst du ja auch getrost drauf Sche**** ob du zur Lösung kommst. Was in keine Berwertung eingeht, da kann man ja nun wirklich getrost sich einmal garnicht darum kümmern.
Im Allgemeinen geht es bei den Aufgaben wohl ehr darum, die Logik zu Verstehen. Daher ja auch der Wink richtung Boelscher Algebra. Ich sehe KOP bei deinen Lösungsvarianten... Schaltplan zeichnen und lesen kannst du?
Mit den Angaben ist selbst eine Studiumsaufgabe fraglich....Das macht ein Azubi im 1. LJ. Also viel spaß bei BWL.


----------

